# Sharpening stones



## humami (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a good set of sharpening stones. I was thinking about the naniwa professional 400/1000/3000 OR the naniwa professional 600/2000/5000. Which one should i pick and what do you recommend?

While looking die the Stones i found this website: https://www.sharpeningstones.de/pro...-800-1000-3000-5000-korn-mit-abziehleder.html
Does anyone know this website? I feel like its scam. The prices are very very low and only paymethode is with PayPal.

What are your thoughts about this OR do you have any other recommendations?

Thank you for your time.


Humami


----------



## ojisan (Feb 25, 2020)

I'd go with 400(or even lower grid like 220)/1000/5000 or 6000. If Naniwa Pro is your sole option, 400/1000/5000 would be a good combination that can cover most sharpening needs.

I have no idea about the site you put the link, but those stones apparently are for jig systems (smaller then those for free hand sharpening).


----------



## kayman67 (Feb 26, 2020)

I had all of them. Sold the 400 as it wasn't really necessary with the 600. 600 sometimes can be faster. Don't judge grits alone. 

How did you get to those specific sets? 

I don't know the site, but as said above, those stones are really small, as you can actually see there (15x2cm).


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 26, 2020)

Would be nice to know what knives you plan to sharpen :=) Stainless/carbon whether there is any of the really hard PM steels etc.


----------



## humami (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for your input

I want to buy a gesshin uraku yanagiba 300mm in the near futures and have a Shin pro yanagi 210mm atm(reading why i get gesshin uraku 300mm is because in my opinion, its too small and heavy), which really needs a sharpening session.

I asked about those grit combinations, because on https://nl.knivesandtools.eu/nl/ct/...ADmnkb6s-oTdfFf1H8tgAXn_5WPmrlVRoCr-wQAvD_BwE
They only sell those 2 combinations sets.

Humami


----------



## inferno (Feb 26, 2020)

www.dictum.de
www.fine-tools.de

they sell all the naniwa and shapton stones and more.
personally i wouldn't recommend any naniwa pro, they pretty much all start cracking way before they are finished!

if you just want to sharpen and never really repair cracks and chips and such you could get by with a 1k and then anything from 2-6k. 
if you have mostly stainless knives i think a 5-6k is too fine for those. maybe 3-4k is more suitable here.
if you need to thin out and fix chips and such (and fix up other peoples knives that they have run into the ground) then you want a 120/220 or so for that.

a good cheap set that works from fine tools would be the shapton pro 220 or 120, the 1k and then 2k or 5k as finisher. or maybe the 2k naniwa pro (it will finish like a 3k)
from dictum glass 500 double thick, glass3k/4k. thats all you need really.
or glass 220, 1k and 3k. 

there are many variations that works. basically you just need one "normal coarse" could be 500-1k, and one "finisher" could be 2-8k depending on what you want to achieve and what steels you have.
Now life gets easier and sharpening gets quicker the more stones you have. doing what a 220 will do on a 1k will take ages.

i was very happy when i got my 500, its was sooo much faster than the 1k. and i was just as happy for the 220 over the 500. 

also get a stone holder.


----------



## kayman67 (Feb 26, 2020)

It's not all that bad. Just epoxy the Naniwa Pro when new and you are good to go. I have Chosera and Naniwa Pro. It's very hard to beat a Naniwa Pro 800, for example, with any Shapton in existence for what knives he said he has and wants.

I would consider this 800 first. It will very fast be your main stone. 

Also from Dictum I would consider Shapton Pro 120 if you need grunt work, maybe the Nanohone 400 as well, the Naniwa Traditional 2000 and Suehiro Rika 5000. 
I have all of these stones. You will love the contrast, the edge and so on. 

These should allow you to learn and work with pretty much anything anyway.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2020)

The only Naniwa Pro / Chosera I certainly would avoid is the 5k. Softer than the other ones, and lacking tactile feedback.
Please note the difference between grit-systems manufacturers use. The Naniwa Pro 3k leaves a JIS4k finish, the 800 a JIS 1200 one. Not that different from a Shapton 2k.
For double-bevelled blades in Western cuisine going beyond 3-4k doesn't make much sense. Except for fun. 
If no heavy thinning is involved, i.e. if your knives have been well-maintained, the 800 and 3k would be an excellent set.


----------



## inferno (Feb 26, 2020)

i also have the 800 naniwa. while its good i think the shapton pro1k is better.
but its more about how the different stones feel, they abrade at pretty much the same speed. the shapton wont crack though.


----------



## inferno (Feb 26, 2020)

when i still had mmy naniwa1k i did a shootout with the 2k shapton pro. and the shapton was almost as fast, but it left a better finer finish.

the naniwa pro2k is kinda good too. it leaves a 3k edge, and its cheaper than the naniwa 3k.

dictum sells the naniwa hibiki, those are soaking stones. there is only 1k and 3k in this series. very very good stones if one wants soakers imo.

the downside with the naniwa pro is the price. 
the 800 is 62€ 
and the 2k is 72€
the 3k is 100€ and all of those are very expensive for what they do. 160€ for 800+3k. thats expensive.

shapton pro 1k 43€
pro2k 49€
pro5k 68€

glass1k 49€
glass3k 60€
glass4k 54€
glass500 double thick 65€

the hibikis are both 55€

you can basically have one extra stone if you go shapton for the same price, or a diamond plate or a stone holder and then a really coarse stone etc etc etc.

they will all work though just as good.


----------



## kayman67 (Feb 26, 2020)

While I have, use and like Shapton, based on what he said, I would not touch one even if you pay me.
The 800 is a different level of contrast, finish and so on. I don't even see the comparison here. 
The Traditional picks this up. Rika is a very good and balanced choice for finishing those knives. They should be a bit cheaper, if that matters for anything. Also both great stones to learn and develop skills on.


----------



## KingShapton (Feb 26, 2020)

inferno said:


> dictum sells the naniwa hibiki, those are soaking stones. there is only 1k and 3k in this series. very very good stones if one wants soakers imo.


The Naniwa Hibiki series contains more stones. Dictum only sells the 1000 and 3000.

With an eBay search for "Naniwa Hibiki" you can also find the remaining stones of the series, 6000 and 8000.


----------



## inferno (Feb 26, 2020)

cool. i didn't know that. i'm not much for soakers though so i gave them to my dad. fast cutting, slow wearing, low clogging. but sloooow to dry. felt really nice too iirc.


----------



## KingShapton (Feb 26, 2020)

inferno said:


> cool. i didn't know that. i'm not much for soakers though so i gave them to my dad. fast cutting, slow wearing, low clogging. but sloooow to dry. felt really nice too iirc.


If I remember correctly, there was a review of the Hibiki 3000 or a shootout with other stones here at the KKF, but I can't find it anymore. Can you help with a link?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 26, 2020)

inferno said:


> i also have the 800 naniwa. while its good i think the shapton pro1k is better.
> but its more about how the different stones feel, they abrade at pretty much the same speed. the shapton wont crack though.



I have both too, and I’m not quite sure why [emoji16] They’re very similar in my opinion. They cut fast, give nice edges... and both load up if (you’re like me) water management is sloppy. I like that the Naniwa can be soaked to give a kasumi (not the best one, but better than the Shapton) and that’s probably Why I use it more than the Shapton.


----------



## inferno (Feb 26, 2020)

KingShapton said:


> If I remember correctly, there was a review of the Hibiki 3000 or a shootout with other stones here at the KKF, but I can't find it anymore. Can you help with a link?



that was my shootout i believe  i think it was the 1k though. my i might have done something with the 3k too.


----------



## inferno (Feb 26, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I have both too, and I’m not quite sure why [emoji16] They’re very similar in my opinion. They cut fast, give nice edges... and both load up if (you’re like me) water management is sloppy. I like that the Naniwa can be soaked to give a kasumi (not the best one, but better than the Shapton) and that’s probably Why I use it more than the Shapton.



the problem with the low grit contrast is they you still need to follow up with a higher grit one for it to look good. 
i've had good luck with the naniwa pro2k and also the cleancut kit 4k. but those create good contrast on their own so no real need for the low grit contrast i guess. maybe it speeds it up?? maybe.

i can actually get a quite good kasumi finish from the shappro1k.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 26, 2020)

@inferno must try that with the Shapton. Ok so my kasumis are not good, but unless I remove all scratches first, and then use a 800, 2000 then 5000 progression, my kasumis just look like garbage


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 26, 2020)

That website is legit. I've used them a few times. Go for the 800/3k combo?


----------



## adam92 (Mar 5, 2020)

kayman67 said:


> It's not all that bad. Just epoxy the Naniwa Pro when new and you are good to go. I have Chosera and Naniwa Pro. It's very hard to beat a Naniwa Pro 800, for example, with any Shapton in existence for what knives he said he has and wants.
> 
> I would consider this 800 first. It will very fast be your main stone.
> 
> ...


dictum don't have pro 120....so sad.


----------



## kayman67 (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that they did last year.


----------



## adam92 (Mar 5, 2020)

kayman67 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they did last year.


I was thinking getting pro 120 from dictum but unfortunately website don't have anymore.

Otherwise gonna be shapton glass 500 double thick, 1k glass & 120 pro.


----------



## kayman67 (Mar 5, 2020)

https://www.dictum.com/en/shapton-ead/shapton-glass-stone-hr-hard-bond-grit-120-711630

If you do buy stuff from them with all that shipping, you could add this as well.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 5, 2020)

@inferno You were absolutely right. You get a decent kasumi from shap PRO 1000.


----------



## kayman67 (Mar 5, 2020)

Now compare everything with Chosera 800.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 5, 2020)

kayman67 said:


> Now compare everything with Chosera 800.



Yeah, I prefer the chosera, I think. But I guess it depends on the steel, hardness and what I use the stone for. Thinning: Shapton is the winner. Sharpening: chosera Wins (I like the edges I get from it a bit better on most steels). Sharpening feel: Chosera. Kasumi... I’ll be back in a few hours.


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ll be back in a few hours.


Oh, you'll be away for a bit? That's good to hear!

While you are gone, we can chat some more among ourselves about things that are beige…


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 5, 2020)

Michi said:


> Oh, you'll be away for a bit? That's good to hear!
> 
> While you are gone, we can chat some more among ourselves about things that are beige…
> 
> View attachment 73275



You just lost another hole...


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2020)

_”Gnnnhhh… aarghhhh… spfthhhh…”_

—In memoriam Michi


----------

